# Muslim Cab driver slashed by NY resident



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local..._york_man_because_of_his_religion_police.html

An intoxicated NY resident who returned from filming U.S. troops in Afghanistan slashed up a cabbie with a pocket knife because the driver was Muslim. 

Very scary, honestly, I think that this is over all the religious/racial tensions from the whole ground zero mosque thing. 

I've heard that there were many other cases of Muslims getting beat up and whatnot because of the whole mosque thing, depressing. 

What do you guys think of all this? Do you think that there are a lot of racial/religious tensions in NY, and possibly the US right now? 

Discuss.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

I really, _really_ fucking hope the country doesn't collapse because you just know there's at least a few aspiring pied pipers out there fixing for a second holocaust.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I really, _really_ fucking hope the country doesn't collapse because you just know there's at least a few aspiring pied pipers out there fixing for a second holocaust.


 
Seems highly unlikely. Maybe in New York where the racial/religious tensions are the highest, y'know, lynching and whatnot.


----------



## Alstor (Aug 25, 2010)

Actually, I don't think this was over the mosque. He might have been so brainwashed by people talking about how all Muslims are terrorists overseas that he did that out of fear. The intoxication also helps.

I just hope that the Muslim community doesn't use this as propaganda for the mosque. That would be unfair.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

Obama seriously needs to step in and tell people to calm the fuck down. Seriously I'm all for the mosque, but if this is going to lead to more problems with innocent casualties, it might be best to hold out on it?


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

I certainly hope it doesn't escalate from this.


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

The country's on edge about a lot of things I would imagine actually, but the mosque near ground zero pushed some people over the edge. 

Not saying it gives every American the right to unjustly beat up Muslims though. That's just ignorant.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Dumb drunk bigot with knife.  Incident waiting to happen.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> The country's on edge about a lot of things I would imagine actually, but the mosque near ground zero pushed some people over the edge.
> 
> Not saying it gives every American the right to unjustly beat up Muslims though. That's just ignorant.


 There's a lot of tension that's been building up for years, chances are it'll get worse before it gets better, it always does. It's probably going to get really bad in new york.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I certainly hope it doesn't escalate from this.



Idk, at this rate, I'm afraid it will. 

History might be repeating itself in New York. New York has had a lot of racial/religious tensions over the past that have lead to full-blown gang wars. 



Fenrari said:


> Obama seriously needs to step in and tell people to calm the fuck down. Seriously I'm all for the mosque, but if this is going to lead to more problems with innocent casualties, it might be best to hold out on it?


 
Maybe Obama stepping in might make things worse? Considering that a lot of people responsible for these attacks think that he's Muslim.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> What do you guys think of all this? Do you think that there are a lot of racial/religious tensions in NY, and possibly the US right now?
> 
> Discuss.


 
I think the guy should get the full 25 years, without parole.  And yes, still lots of tension in the US... after all, the KKK still lives.  And people still have prejudice in their attitudes, amongst other negatives.


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's a lot of tension that's been building up for years, chances are it'll get worse before it gets better, it always does. It's probably going to get really bad in new york.


 Well yea this is true, it seems like it's escalated more in the past two years though, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh for fuck sake.

"Ground-Zero Mosque"

It's not at ground zero, it's a 5 minute walk away. Once when I visited London, I had a shit in a pub 5 minutes walk from Buckingham Palace. But you know, if you want to count that distance as the same place, I should have been arrested for taking a dump on the Queens pillow. But I didn't, because they are different places.

Second, it's not a Mosque. It's a community centre. But it's terrible, they'll have a swimming pool as well! The group that is trying to build this place want it to be a centre to help integrate their religion into the city. They're not there to teach each other how to bomb shit. They are trying to be part of the community. But every fuckhead politician seems to be making a huge fuss over it because by using lovely extreme and evocative phrases like "Ground Zero Mosque", they get the retarded braindead masses following their cause.

So having a place run by a different religion is distasteful to the dead? What about the McDonalds and Burger Kings closer. it's disrespectful for them to conduct business as a corporation right next door to Ground Zero.

It's a political tool now. It isn't a threat to anyone and it never was.

But please, feel free to get out a map and draw a circle surrounding the WTC showing the exact area you don't want a Muslim in.

Honestly, it's shit like this that makes me think that if there ever was a zombie apocalypse, the majority of the US public would be completely safe from brain-eating monsters.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Seriously I'm all for the mosque, but if this is going to lead to more problems with innocent casualties, it might be best to hold out on it?


 This is the worst thing to do. If you go and tell them to cancel it, then it sets precedent that we can and should restrict the rights of people just because different people are being stupid and violent. You don't punish the victim, you punish the aggressors. Also, if you set that precedent, conservatards like these people will get to thinking even more that they can get whatever they want as long as they're violent enough.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Willow said:


> Well yea this is true, it seems like it's escalated more in the past two years though, maybe that's just me.


 Think of it this way a lot of people view the war in Afghanistan and Iraq as a war against islam and viewed bush as their hero, now that obama is president because he is black and the myth of him being a muslim, him interfering would cause a epic shit fest.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

The guy was drunk. Alcohol and sharp objects aren't a good combination.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

One of the worst things obama could do right now is intervening, in this situation it'd be best if he just let the local governments handle it otherwise we'll have another red scare on our hands, except this time against muslims.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> It's not at ground zero, it's a 5 minute walk away.


 
True, but that doesn't seem to matter to some people.  Me?  I don't see a problem with it being there, though I did read an article recently that a Greek Orthodox church also destroyed in the WTC disaster has yet to be rebuilt, as well, even though promises were made to fund and rebuild it.




Kit H. Ruppell said:


> *The guy was drunk.* Alcohol and sharp objects aren't a good combination.


 
No excuse whatsoever!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

Americans love a good story of perseverance and dedication. Keeping the mosque in theory should feed that want.

Getting a well-known and respected Christian to stand up for the mosque sounds like a reasonable course of action... Anyone have Opera's private line?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> One of the worst things obama could do right now is intervening, in this situation it'd be best if he just let the local governments handle it otherwise we'll have another red scare on our hands, except this time against muslims.


 
THIS. 

Where's the this button? 

*Slams on invisible this button*


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> No excuse whatsoever!


 
I think he was implying it was probably a major cause for it, not a justification.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> True, but that doesn't seem to matter to some people.  Me?  I don't see a problem with it being there, though I did read an article recently that a Greek Orthodox church also destroyed in the WTC disaster has yet to be rebuilt, as well, even though promises were made to fund and rebuild it.


 So you're comparing PAYING FOR a church to be built with simply allowing a community center to be funded and built privately?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

> The suspect also yelled, "Consider this a checkpoint" - an apparent reference to security screening in Afghanistan - as he wildly thrust his knife through the open glass partition at Sharif, said Manhattan Assistant District Attorney James Zaleta.



i guess he thought he was in a movie

i can understand that


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> No excuse whatsoever!


Who says I'm making excuses? If he's too much of a shithead to know when to quit drinking, he deserves everything that comes to him. 
I _do_ hope this is treated as some idiot being drunk and losing control, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> THIS.
> 
> Where's the this button?
> 
> *Slams on invisible this button*


 If obama simply ignores it like he is and talks about the constitutionality and let the local governments handle this it'll settle over in 2/3 years, if he steps in it'll be an absolute disaster no matter what he does.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i guess he thought he was in a movie
> 
> i can understand that


 
Possibly. 

Then again, in this war, you see a lot of shit, y'know. PTSD is not pretty.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> If obama simply ignores it like he is and talks about the constitutionality and let the local governments handle this it'll settle over in 2/3 years, if he steps in it'll be an absolute disaster no matter what he does.


 
Yeah. 

But I'm confident that the man's smart enough not to step into the whole mess.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Then again, in this war, you see a lot of shit, y'know. PTSD is not pretty.


 
tell me all about it fifteen year old


*sage chin stroke*


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Possibly.
> 
> Then again, in this war, you see a lot of shit, y'know. PTSD is not pretty.


 He wasn't even a soldier. He just went over and took some pictures of soldiers. He didn't see the worst of it.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

im still waiting on the big change thing he promised but yea if he gets involved it will be a cluster fuck


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Obama stepping in to support the constitutional rights of people is a horrible idea!


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, the North and your excellent ability to tollerate other ethnicities and religions.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> im still waiting on the big change thing he promised but yea if he gets involved it will be a cluster fuck



They _all_ promise that; it's almost always meaningless babble.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> They _all_ promise that; it's almost always meaningless babble.


 
I just wondered how weird it would be if a politican said "We want to keep everything the same". You can see why they just stick with the "Change" cookie cutter policies.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> tell me all about it fifteen year old
> 
> 
> *sage chin stroke*


 
Obviously, never went there myself, but I know a few guys who are over there, they tell me what's going on there, so I kinda have an idea what goes on. 



Jashwa said:


> He wasn't even a soldier. He just went over and took some pictures of soldiers. He didn't see the worst of it.


 
Possibly, I've heard that war journalists sometimes end up in the middle of combat, purposely or by accident, idk.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I just wondered how weird it would be if a politican said "We want to keep everything the same". You can see why they just stick with the "Change" cookie cutter policies.



Well, there was that ONE guy last election who actually wanted to go _backward; _I can't remember his name....Hickabee? Pigfuckabee?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

no no his name was bullshitweed
and yes we are all used to dirty politicians ive just gotten to the point to where it would be nice to have a politician that said (im going to keep things the way they are) and actually did it 
but i dont think i live to see the day a politician thats not as crooked as a hillbillies smile


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Well, there was that ONE guy last election who actually wanted to go _backward; _I can't remember his name....Hickabee? Pigfuckabee?


 Huckabee was the only sane republican running, he got knocked out in the first part though.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2010)

Oops!  Missed puting this in my last post:



Willow said:


> Well yea this is true, *it seems like it's escalated more in the past two years though*, maybe that's just me.


 
Maybe it's due to the tanked economy, more likely than not.




Nyloc said:


> I think he was implying it was probably a major cause for it, not a justification.


 
Alcohol lowers inhibitions, so, while the alcohol was a catalyst, it was not the cause of this man's violence.  _Remember, kids, this is why you shouldn't drink in excess!_  Yeah, guy chose to get drunk... I just hope they don't use that as a legal excuse.




Jashwa said:


> So you're comparing PAYING FOR a church to be built with simply allowing a community center to be funded and built privately?


 
Yes, I am.  The church was PROMISED funding to rebuild, but that promise has been broken.  This community center was given no promises.  Both should be built, irreguardless, whether privately funded or not.  It's a point of equality, and shows that it isn't just Muslims having trouble at "Ground Zero".




Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I _do_ hope this is treated as some idiot being drunk and losing control, though.


 
I hope this is treated as it should be, a felony attempted murder, period.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I just hope they don't use that as a legal excuse.


 
It's amazing how it can still stand up in court occasionally as a way to get out of a more serious penalty.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> *It's amazing* how it can still stand up in court occasionally as a way to get out of a more serious penalty.


 
Actually, it's disgusting.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Actually, it's disgusting.


 
No, they must increase the punishment to break through the offender's drunkenness, insanity, etc.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Oh for fuck sake.
> 
> "Ground-Zero Mosque"
> 
> It's not at ground zero, it's a 5 minute walk away. Once when I visited London, I had a shit in a pub 5 minutes walk from Buckingham Palace. But you know, if you want to count that distance as the same place, I should have been arrested for taking a dump on the Queens pillow. But I didn't, because they are different places.


 
But you would totally *want* to take a dump on the Queen's pillow, right?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, I am.  The church was PROMISED funding to rebuild, but that promise has been broken.  This community center was given no promises.  Both should be built, irreguardless, whether privately funded or not.  It's a point of equality, and shows that it isn't just Muslims having trouble at "Ground Zero".


 This is a horrible comparison. The church not being rebuilt has literally nothing to do with the community center or any of the issues surrounding the community center. One is an issue of paranoia, fear, irrational hate, and bigotry and the other is an issue with money. You simply CAN'T relate them. Saying that they're not being singled out because someone doesn't want to give money to let a church be rebuilt is downright moronic. No one has anything against the Christians like they do the Muslims. You're trivializing the Islamic people's civil rights issues by comparing them with a simple case of "We promised to pay for x, but we want the money for something else.".


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No one has anything against the Christians like they do the Muslims.


Not true; some of us want WBC punished as the terrorists and traitors they are.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Not true; some of us want WBC punished as the terrorists and traitors *noisy asshole trolls* they are.


 
Fixed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fixed.


 
Just wait; their savagery will come out sooner or later.
EDIT: God's Army needs to be destroyed first; they really ARE terrorists.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Not true; some of us want WBC punished as the terrorists and traitors they are.


 That isn't having something against Christians, you dolt. That's having something against a fringe group of hatemongers that happen to be Christians.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That isn't having something against Christians, you dolt. That's having something against a fringe group of hatemongers that happen to be Christians.


 
This. 

Christianity isn't the issue here. *Please* try to stay on-topic *rolls eyes*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is a horrible comparison. The church not being rebuilt has literally nothing to do with the community center or any of the issues surrounding the community center. One is an issue of paranoia, fear, irrational hate, and bigotry and the other is an issue with money. You simply CAN'T relate them. Saying that they're not being singled out because someone doesn't want to give money to let a church be rebuilt is downright moronic. No one has anything against the Christians like they do the Muslims. You're trivializing the Islamic people's civil rights issues by comparing them with a simple case of "We promised to pay for x, but we want the money for something else.".



I dunno, man. Greek Orthodox doesn't quite compute in a lot of Christian minds as "really Christian". Actually Satan worship Catholicism probably gets more respect.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

go to a baptist revival    most people already know www.godhatesfags.com 
that shows you what garbage a lot of people are fed but im not going into depth about 
NOT all Christians are bad people but the narrow minded ones could use a good whack to the head

its about the same with most religion so its not just Christianity 

back to topic

yes he should be punished but he didnt kill him so that limits it


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That isn't having something against Christians, you dolt. That's having something against a fringe group of hatemongers that happen to be Christians.


 Yeah even a lot of christians that actually know about the wbc don't like them(most won't admit it though).


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow I just realized something, even in a thread talking about islam, the thread is still hijacked by the same people who bitch about christianity on a regular basis.
What's that say about yourself then?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Just wait; their savagery will come out sooner or later.
> EDIT: God's Army needs to be destroyed first; they really ARE terrorists.


 
WBC won't do squat besides stand around and hold signs and shout.  They know they'll be neck deep in shit if they do anything more than that.  Fred Phelps is a fucking lawyer FFS, I can pretty much guarantee the gospel he preaches is thick with lessons on how to properly use and abuse their civil rights without having the police on their case.  I'll bet they're just BEGGING someone to fly off the handle at them so THEY can tear him to pieces in court.



CannonFodder said:


> Wow I just realized something, even in a thread talking about islam, the thread is still hijacked by the same people who bitch about christianity on a regular basis.
> What's that say about yourself then?


 
It says a lot of people are sick of the brand of poison your religion pours into people's ears.  But that's another subject for another thread.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow I just realized something, even in a thread talking about islam, the thread is still hijacked by the same people who bitch about christianity on a regular basis.


 
Well, it's unfortunate, but y'know, this is FAF after all.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well, it's unfortunate, but y'know, this is FAF after all.


 I wouldn't surprise me if one of these days someone makes a thread about something shooting up a church or something and someone ends up defending the murderer.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wouldn't surprise me if one of these days someone makes a thread about something shooting up a church or something and someone ends up defending the murderer.


 its happened in the past


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This is a horrible comparison. The church not being rebuilt has literally nothing to do with the community center or any of the issues surrounding the community center. One is an issue of paranoia, fear, irrational hate, and bigotry and the other is an issue with money. You simply CAN'T relate them. Saying that they're not being singled out because someone doesn't want to give money to let a church be rebuilt is downright moronic. No one has anything against the Christians like they do the Muslims. You're trivializing the Islamic people's civil rights issues by comparing them with a simple case of "We promised to pay for x, but we want the money for something else.".


 
There is still a comparability here, both religiously based issues, even though they are different in focus.  Just thought it would be of interest, but apparently not... and least not in your case.  Really, what we have is two different religious "organizations" (or what-have-you), both being denied their freedom to build/rebuild in the same area under contention.




Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Just wait; *their savagery will come out sooner or later*.


 
Sooner or later?  I thought it was quite evident right now.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wouldn't surprise me if one of these days someone makes a thread about something shooting up a church or something and someone ends up defending the murderer.


 
Lol, I was just about to edit my post and say the same thing.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Swell, now CannonFodder is playing the religious persecution card.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> its happened in the past


H-Y-P-O-C-R-I-S-Y

Man that is just disturbing.


Tycho said:


> Swell, now CannonFodder is playing the religious persecution card.


No, I just think it's fucking sick.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

waah waah poor persecuted little me

GTFO.  I only WISH your religion was as persecuted as you make it out to be.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Swell, now CannonFodder is playing the religious persecution card.


 
Well he does have a good point. I smell some hypocrisy in this forum as well. 

I mean, seriously, read any of the threads about Christianity on here.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 25, 2010)

Fucking drunk retards.  Not the least bit surprised.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well he does have a good point. I smell some hypocrisy in this forum as well.
> 
> I mean, seriously, read any of the threads about Christianity on here.


 
The Cult of the Jewish Zombie earns a lot (I mean a LOT) of the flak it catches.  Your religion isn't exactly being PURGED from the Earth or anything.  Quit pushing the "embattled persecuted lambs of God are we" shit.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> waah waah poor persecuted little me
> 
> GTFO.  I only WISH your religion was as persecuted as you make it out to be.


 No I don't think christianity is persecuted, I just think the people on the forum that think all christians should be mass murdered are mental(yes I have seen someone say this, which is why I don't talk to the dude anymore).


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

CHRISTIANITY KILLS

HAVENT ANY OF YOU FUCKS READ THINGS FALL APART


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> CHRISTIANITY KILLS
> 
> HAVENT ANY OF YOU FUCKS READ THINGS FALL APART


 93% of rapes and murders are by family members.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

WHAT KIND OF GRASPING AT STRAWS BULLSHIT IS THAT


GET OUT OF HERE

JUST GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't look at me. I'm ambivalent about Catholicism's validity as a religion period, let alone a strain of Christianity, but aside from that I see Christianity and Islam's respective *followers* as being pretty much on equal footing, pound for pound in both flaws and virtues.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

*sniff* I smell religion war.

Alright, first things first. I read a post about the Greek church being rebuilt or something. I heard that they weren't going to rebuild it



Senzuri Champion said:


> WHAT KIND OF GRASPING AT STRAWS BULLSHIT IS THAT
> 
> 
> GET OUT OF HERE
> ...


 
YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON!!!!


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The Cult of the Jewish Zombie earns a lot (I mean a LOT) of the flak it catches.  Your religion isn't exactly being PURGED from the Earth or anything.  Quit pushing the "embattled persecuted lambs of God are we" shit.


 
Well it's true. Everyone on here's all okay about other religions, but mention Christianity, "OH NOES, CHRISTIANITY IS T3H EVILZ BECUZ THEY HATE T3H GAYZ". 

And quit putting words in my mouth, Tycho, I never said that my religion's getting purged from the earth, it's just something I noticed and it seems very hypocritical.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> WHAT KIND OF GRASPING AT STRAWS BULLSHIT IS THAT
> 
> 
> GET OUT OF HERE
> ...


I have statistics, math and science on my side on this one, all you have is hate mongering.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> YOUR CAPS LOCK IS ON!!!!


 No he's just mad.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

THIS ISNT A HUGBOX


DONT MAKE IT ONE


I CANT BELIEVE THEY LET SOME SHIT SCUM LIKE YOU INTO SCHOOL

IF YOU WERE MY SON ID LEAVE YOU AT DENNY'S AND NEVER LOOK BACK


SHAMEFUL


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well it's true. Everyone on here's all okay about other religions, but mention Christianity, "OH NOES, CHRISTIANITY IS T3H EVILZ BECUZ THEY HATE T3H GAYZ".
> 
> And quit putting words in my mouth, Tycho, I never said that my religion's getting purged from the earth, it's just something I noticed and it seems very hypocritical.


 Islam hates gays too. >.>


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> THIS ISNT A HUGBOX
> 
> 
> DONT MAKE IT ONE
> ...


 
Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> THIS ISNT A HUGBOX
> 
> 
> DONT MAKE IT ONE
> ...


 being civil =/= hugbox

Please use that mushy thing between your ears unless you sold it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> THIS ISNT A HUGBOX
> 
> 
> DONT MAKE IT ONE
> ...


 Fail


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


 


AleutheWolf said:


> being civil =/= hugbox
> 
> Please use that mushy thing between your ears unless you sold it.


 


CannonFodder said:


> Fail


 
You guys suck at understanding my buddy LB or SC or whatever he is now


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Well it's true. Everyone on here's all okay about other religions, but mention Christianity, "OH NOES, CHRISTIANITY IS T3H EVILZ BECUZ THEY HATE T3H GAYZ".



It's because Christianity is the predominant religion in the western world and they don't live in equally homophobic (or worse) countries where it isn't. It's still stupid to chalk it up to Christianity though. No one ever seems to want to blame homophobia on homophobia. Probably because that's harder and seems more futile.



CannonFodder said:


> I have statistics, math and science on my side on this one, all you have is hate mongering.


 
I love how Christians are fine with science when it _supports_ their views...


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> You guys suck at understanding my buddy LB or SC or whatever he is now


 I've only been here for 8 months and never really ran into him here so...


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

Jesus entering from the rear
Fucking you in the ass
Just another faggot
In just another mass

i am so blazed right now

like you would not BELIEVE


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> It's because Christianity is the predominant religion in the western world and they don't live in equally homophobic (or worse) countries where it isn't. It's still stupid to chalk it up to Christianity though. No one ever seems to want to blame homophobia on homophobia. Probably because that's harder and seems more futile.


 
Yeah, but a lot of homophobics are christians, personally I wouldn't blame them, but they really need to learn to blame it on homophobia, and not on a religion/group of people as a whole. 



Wolf-Bone said:


> I love how Christians are fine with science when it _supports_ their views...


 
I'm a Christian and I <3 science.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> i am so blazed right now
> 
> like you would not BELIEVE


 U MAD? :V

Chill the fuckout man, we were talking about islam and the national phobia against them, personally I think this sucks.  The best thing obama can do is not intervene like I said cause then all the people who hate him would go apeshit otherwise.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> U MAD? :V


 
blazed = stoned

he stoned


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, but a lot of homophobics are christians, personally I wouldn't blame them, but they really need to learn to blame it on homophobia, and not on a religion/group of people as a whole.
> 
> I'm a Christian and I <3 science.


 A lot of homophobes are religious people in general.

Also, science rules.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> blazed = stoned
> 
> he stoned


 Oh, I didn't know what that term meant.


People should never highpost.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh, I didn't know what that term meant.
> 
> 
> People should never highpost.


This. I thought blazed meant pissed.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> A lot of homophobes are religious people in general.
> 
> Also, science rules.


 
I'm not a religious person, but I'm still homophobe, I HATE FAGS DAMNIT. WHY CAN'T THEY ACT LIKE MEN!?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Jesus entering from the rear
> Fucking you in the ass
> Just another faggot
> In just another mass
> ...


Share?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion, either stop highposting or share :V


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

well not every religion hates gay. in india they have 5 genders so think about it
also wolf-bone has a point most people in the western world (especially in the bible belt south)  are christian so its only logical to focus on the home front 
and i highly doubt that a lot of people on here have seen real hard core persecution unless you have been to sand mountain in Alabama
and if you dont know what i mean search up sundown town and it wasnt just blacks. until recently they had a sign at the bottom of the mountain warning blacks to stay away at night or else be hunted it was the same with any one that wasnt white and christian 
they still have kkk meeting in the public library on sand moutain

i still agree with cannon about obama not poking his nose in when religious tentions are so high


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> Shitpost


 
Your post is hurting my eyes, please write it properly, and watch your grammar.

Weed is not an excuse tiny weiner.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> There is still a comparability here, both religiously based issues


I'm going to stop you right here, Roose. They aren't both religiously based issues. The church is a MONETARY issue, not a religious one. It would be the same if it was a gym/library/private building or whatever. 



			
				Roose HerpaDerp said:
			
		

> both being denied their freedom to build/rebuild in the same area under contention.


 Go put your helmet back on, Roose. Seriously. No one is denying the Christians the right to build the church. The Christians could privately fund their church and have it built in a matter of weeks if they wanted to. No one would stop them. The only thing stopping them is wanting and waiting on THE GOVERNMENT TO PAY FOR IT. How have you made it to your old age without accidentally drowning in the bath tub or something?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 25, 2010)

all my intoxicants i bogart


sorry bros
but im listening to some sick stuff right now


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> well not every religion hates gay. in india they have 5 genders so think about it


 
...what

seriously, this boggles my mind, how do they accomplish this


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

According to this article the mosque/community center is only 686 feet closer than the existing mosque.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah, Roose.  "A Church not being rebuilt in nine years is the exact same and a denial of rights, just as is telling Muslims that they can't build a community center within two blocks of the WTC incident because they're Muslim and Muslims did 9/11 and OMG U EVIL TERRURISTZ TRACE THE MONEYZ".  Yes, the last part wasn't you, but just look at pretty much any media portrayal of the Community Center.  You'd think they're making it to rub it in White Christian AMURRICA faces that they "won" and that now they're training Death-Cultists of ALLAH ACKBAR on American Soil, the whole thing funded by EVUL TERRURISTS to TEAR APART OUR WAY OF LIFE, and it a VIOLATION OF AMERICAN RIGHTS to let it be built.

The reason it's more okay to pick on Christians here is that, frankly, Christians get off _light_.  When's the last time you saw all Christians being lumped in with Westboro?  Oh, and all those examples pointed out that weren't like them?  THEY AREN'T EXCEPTIONS, THEY'RE TERRURISTS IN DISGUISE TO TEAR US APART FROM THE INSIDE!  Seriously, I've seen people arguing that for the next century NYC proper should be a big no-no for any sort of Muslim funded or aiding project because "THEM MUSLIMS DID 9/11, THEY CAN SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES".  It'd be like barring any Christian buildings from pretty much the entirety of Ireland.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

they have 5 genders  
2 straight
2 same sex 
1 (correct me if im wrong) trans


ps if i remember correctly if you call an Islamic person a Muslim you will be dead

they are very touchy on that subjest


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> all my intoxicants i bogart
> 
> 
> sorry bros
> but im listening to some sick stuff right now


 
And yet you can't write properly.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ...what
> 
> seriously, this boggles my mind, how do they accomplish this


 Genders, not sexes. They believe in different stuff than we do and thus can classify themselves as something different. It's not like they're physically different.


Velystord said:


> they have 5 genders
> 2 straight
> 2 same sex
> 1 (correct me if im wrong) trans


 Genders don't have sexualities. They can't be inherently straight or gay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> all my intoxicants i bogart
> 
> 
> sorry bros
> but im listening to some sick stuff right now


 Come back later when you're no longer high.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Genders, not sexes. They believe in different stuff than we do and thus can classify themselves as something different. It's not like they're physically different.
> 
> Genders don't have sexualities. They can't be inherently straight or gay.


 im just telling you what is considered common in india


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> im just telling you what is considered common in india


 
Damn it >:C IM stand for Instant messenger, not I'm! Get your grammar right and stand corrected son!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> im just telling you what is considered common in india


 The thread has already derailed from talking about islam into christianity, the last thing we need is to bring another religion into the discussion.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Damn it >:C IM stand for Instant messenger, not I'm! Get your grammar right and stand corrected son!


 *sticks nose in corner for using incorrect grammar*



CannonFodder said:


> The thread has already derailed from talking  about islam into christianity, the last thing we need is to bring  another religion into the discussion.


 note i made the point that if you call an Islamic person Muslim you will likely be killed although most people dont really consider there to be a difference which is why an innocent Muslim got stabbed and not an Islamic radical.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> im just telling you what is considered common in india


 And I'm just telling you that you're wrong and you don't know what you're talking about. You've probably never even spoken to anyone from India.


CannonFodder said:


> The thread has already derailed from talking  about islam into christianity, the last thing we need is to bring  another religion into the discussion.


 A country is not a religion, dumbass.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Can we get back on topic please? T^T


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> A country is not a religion, dumbass.


 I know that I was talking about their religion.


Okay let's get back on topic, this should blow over just give it time.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Yeah, but a lot of homophobics are christians, personally I wouldn't blame them, but they really need to learn to blame it on homophobia, and not on a religion/group of people as a whole.



For fuck's sake, homophobia is going to be harder to overcome than even racism. Look at how many religions can get over their differences with each other at least to the extent they condemn homosexuality. Look at how many atheists agree with them. Look at how sexual orientation is a huge deal to people of all colors, whether or not color is anywhere near as big a deal to them. I don't think homosexuals are quite ready to face the possibility that to be homophobic is as deeply ingrained a part of some people's psyches as being straight or gay, and I don't blame them _for that_ because if there's much truth to it, they're probably still going to be fucked on some level long after black and female presidents are commonplace.



			
				Darkwing said:
			
		

> I'm a Christian and I <3 science.


 
And I'm a _non_-Christian and not even really all that religious and I _don't_ <3 it. Religion might fuel a lot of people's natural desire to hate, kill, rape and enslave people, but it sure as hell doesn't give them more powerful and destructive tools to do it with. It's too bad _all_ scientists don't have to take the Hippocratic oath like doctors. Oh look, I'm not alone in that sentiment.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Can we get back on topic please? T^T


 First of all, at worst this is topic drift, but probably not even that. 


Darkwing said:


> I've heard that there were many other cases  of Muslims getting beat up and whatnot because of the whole mosque  thing, depressing.
> 
> What do you guys think of all this? Do you  think that there are a lot of racial/religious tensions in NY, and  possibly the US right now?
> 
> Discuss.


He mentioned the "mosque thing" in there and brought up general religious racial tensions in the US as a subject of discussion. I'd say by discussing the religious insensitivity, intolerance, and downright bigotry that's occurring along with the stupidity that causes it is pretty on topic. 

Second, posts complaining about people to get on topic when they're having actual discussions that have a topic does nothing but spam and make people like me waste replies trying to prove you wrong.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> And I'm just telling you that you're wrong and you don't know what you're talking about. You've probably never even spoken to anyone from India.


 Spoken to several people but i didnt hear it from then it was explained in a documentary about how gays are treated around the world.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> For fuck's sake, homophobia is going to be harder to overcome than even racism. Look at how many religions can get over their differences with each other at least to the extent they condemn homosexuality. Look at how many atheists agree with them. Look at how sexual orientation is a huge deal to people of all colors, whether or not color is anywhere near as big a deal to them. I don't think homosexuals are quite ready to face the possibility that to be homophobic is as deeply ingrained a part of some people's psyches as being straight or gay, and I don't blame them _for that_ because if there's much truth to it, they're probably still going to be fucked on some level long after black and female presidents are commonplace.


 
How the fuck one can like fags? They are supposed to still be men, but no! They clearly dress as morons and acts fabulous! Homophobia will alway exist. There's nothing I hate more than fags.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> And I'm a _non_-Christian and not even really all that religious and I _don't_ <3 it. Religion might fuel a lot of people's natural desire to hate, kill, rape and enslave people, but it sure as hell doesn't give them more powerful and destructive tools to do it with. It's too bad _all_ scientists don't have to take the Hippocratic oath like doctors. Oh look, I'm not alone in that sentiment.


 Most rapes and murders are by family members as I said before, also it sounds bad but the main cause of slavery is the want by people for cheap labor.

Also the scientists who came up with the atom bomb had balls of steel.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> First of all, at worst this is topic drift, but probably not even that.
> 
> He mentioned the "mosque thing" in there and brought up general religious racial tensions in the US as a subject of discussion. I'd say by discussing the religious insensitivity, intolerance, and downright bigotry that's occurring along with the stupidity that causes it is pretty on topic.
> 
> Second, posts complaining about people to get on topic when they're having actual discussions that have a topic does nothing but spam and make people like me waste replies trying to prove you wrong.


I thought this was more about intolerance to another religion or race than it was of gays but I guess that makes sense too.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most rapes and murders are by family members as I said before


 You did not provide any statistics to back that up.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You did not provide any statistics to back that up.


 
You can use google. Don't be a lazy fag.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> You can use google. Don't be a lazy fag.


 Because my googling can easily find his exact sources where it says 93% of murders and rape are by family members. Right. All I'm finding are statistics that are saying ~15%.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You did not provide any statistics to back that up.


 Cause it was a book by a federal judge talking about crime, that was four hundred pages long that I had to do a paper on what I thought about the book and then we had to debate what we thought about it with the other students, by the time we had gotten a week in everyone was beyond tired of the book.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Cause it was a book by a federal judge talking about crime, that was four hundred pages long that I had to do a paper on what I thought about the book and then we had to debate what we thought about it with the other students, by the time we had gotten a week in everyone was beyond tired of the book.


Ok, I'm sure your word of mouth about this un named book that you won't reference is 100% accurate. I guess we can all assume that 93/100 murders and rapes are committed by family members.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Genders, not sexes. They believe in different stuff than we do and thus can classify themselves as something different. It's not like they're physically different.


 
Oh, right.  Duh.  I mix the two up in my head occasionally.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Most rapes and murders are by family members as I said before, also it sounds bad but the main cause of slavery is the want by people for cheap labor.
> 
> Also the scientists who came up with the atom bomb had balls of steel.


 
I think cheap labor is only one motivation, and not even really the main one. People want to *own* other people, on every level. Physically, spiritually, mentally, *sexually*. They want to control people, live out their fantasy of Godhood at their expense. It's brilliant, in a fucked up way, how Christianity's early leadership turned it from being about actually following Jesus to literally identifying with him - an illiterate, subjugated, condemned *nobody* as far as the same Romans who appropriated him were concerned. It's like if the slave traders had sold the Africans this beautiful lie that if they just put the chains on and boarded the boats _willingly_, they'd be taken to this wonderful place where they'd be treated so much better than in Africa and have moral superiority to boot.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ok, I'm sure your word of mouth about this un named book that you won't reference is 100% accurate. I guess we can all assume that 93/100 murders and rapes are committed by family members.


 http://www.prevent-abuse-now.com/stats.htm
Google is your friend and wikipedia is your acquaintance.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

the only reason (insert name of giant supermarket) has low prices is because cheap cheap cheap sweat shop labor where people make 3 dollars a day working as hard as humanly possible or be beaten by the foreman


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I think cheap labor is only one motivation, and not even really the main one. People want to *own* other people, on every level. Physically, spiritually, mentally, *sexually*. They want to control people, live out their fantasy of Godhood at their expense.


 
Lolno. But it's true how people wanted to keep slavery legal for different reasons other than cheap labor. 

Poor farmers wanted to keep slavery legal because they didn't want to feel like they were on the bottom of the economic pyramid.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> the only reason (insert name of giant supermarket) has low prices is because cheap cheap cheap sweat shop labor where people make 3 dollars a day working as hard as humanly possible or be beaten by the foreman


 Why do you think politicians don't want to naturalize illegal citizens?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Lolno. But it's true how people wanted to keep slavery legal for different reasons other than cheap labor.
> 
> Poor farmers wanted to keep slavery legal because they didn't want to feel like they were on the bottom of the economic pyramid.


 about the turn of the century most farmers were rich
think about plantations at that point you are far from poor


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.prevent-abuse-now.com/stats.htm
> Google is your friend and wikipedia is your acquaintance.


 Cool. You didn't specify before that you were only talking about Child Abuse, or if you did, I missed it. I wouldn't have challenged that.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why do you think politicians don't want to naturalize illegal citizens?


extremely corrupt government run by ex business tycoons and ex CEOs more worried about the size of their wallet


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> about the turn of the century most farmers were rich
> think about plantations at that point you are far from poor


 
But there were farmers at that time who couldn't afford slaves and had small farms and land. Basically, they were at the bottom of the whole economic pyramid, and they were uncomfortable about the fact.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> But there were farmers at that time who couldn't afford slaves and had small farms and land. Basically, they were at the bottom of the whole economic pyramid, and they were uncomfortable about the fact.


 speaking of economic pyramid at the time we also had a lot more recessions but they didnt effect us as bad because we still lived mostly off the environment and there was no real way for the recession to spread like it does now because people were so isolated 
one state could have a booming economy while the neighboring state was in a depression

wow we are far off topic


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> speaking of economic pyramid at the time we also had a lot more recessions but they didnt effect us as bad because we still lived mostly off the environment and there was no real way for the recession to spread like it does now because people were so isolated
> one state could have a booming economy while the neighboring state was in a depression
> 
> wow we are far off topic



And your grammar is far from being correct!


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> wow we are far off topic


 And I'm trying to re-rail it wtf?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

*sticks nose in corner* (again)



CannonFodder said:


> And I'm trying to re-rail it wtf?



then lets get back on topic


----------



## Tycho (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And I'm trying to re-rail it wtf?


 
Pfffft

Sure you are, chief


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 26, 2010)

I hate everybody


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I hate everybody



Aww thanks, that's heartwarming <3 Mods are propably going on a raid giving infraction, maybe they got offenced? Oh wait, furries... Yeah, always drama whore, and fags.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Aww thanks, that's heartwarming <3 Mods are *probably* going on a raid giving *infractions*, maybe they got *offended*? Oh wait, furries... Yeah, *a bunch of* drama *whores* and fags.


 
Counter-Grammar Nazi's win :V


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Aww thanks, that's heartwarming <3 Mods are propably going on a raid giving infraction, maybe they got offenced? Oh wait, furries... Yeah, always drama whore, and fags.



I didn't get an infraction for anything posted in this thread. I just hate everybody because of it. By tomorrow morning I'll no doubt be back to my normal, happy, cuteposting self :3 But for now I hate everything in existence.



Darkwing said:


> Counter-Grammar Nazi's win :V


 
User is 16 and from Quebecistan. They speak 3 languages, none of which are quite English.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And I'm trying to re-rail it wtf?


 
Abusin' mah mod powers to say: ^This.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> User is 16 and from Quebecistan. They speak 3 languages, none of which are quite English.


 
Well I only speak french as my native language and being tired as fuck doesn't help about grammar. But I'm perfectly certain that I can write a full page in english without doing any grammar errors. And actually, we speak French in Quebec, and learn english as our second language.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Well I only speak french as my native language and being tired as fuck doesn't help about grammar. But I'm perfectly certain that I can write a full page in english without doing any grammar errors. And actually, we speak French in Quebec, and learn english as our second language.


 
You're not capitalizing English, you racist.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> You're not capitalizing English, you racist.


 
Of course, I'm racist afterall :V


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Of course, I'm racist afterall :V


 
And he's not joking, either.

His favorite past time is chasing English tourists with a baseball bat.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> And he's not joking, either.
> 
> His favorite past time is chasing English tourists with a baseball bat.


 What a lovely personality trait.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

wow i live where racist words are used in casual conversation and the baseball bat thing aint seen that before


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Molly said:


> What a lovely personality trait.


 
Truly :3 

I wish I could chase those pesky English tourists like he can.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Truly :3
> 
> I wish I could chase those pesky English tourists like he can.


 
It's the best thing ever made. I tell you, nothing beat chasing after an english, and you square head are so easy to spot in a bunch of people with baseball bats ready to hunt you down.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> It's the best thing ever made. I tell you, nothing beat chasing after an english, and you square head are so easy to spot in a bunch of people with baseball bats ready to hunt you down.


what if the person had a fetish for torture?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> It's the best thing ever made. I tell you, nothing beat chasing after an english, and you square head are so easy to spot in a bunch of people with baseball bats ready to hunt you down.


 
Baseball bats?  

Ever tried using tranquilizer guns (For bears) instead? Very effective :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2010)

Could care less about that Muslim, because I know that Muslim would behead this "immoral" fag if he could get away with it.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Baseball bats?
> 
> Ever tried using tranquilizer guns (For bears) instead? Very effective :V


 
Only americans use things shaped like guns to get rid of someone :V


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Baseball bats?
> 
> Ever tried using tranquilizer guns (For bears) instead? Very effective :V


 what about the thrill of the chase lol


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Only americans use things shaped like guns to get rid of someone :V


 
Hey, guns are the best. Knives and baseball bats are so 2009, get with the times will ya >:C


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> what if the person had a fetish for torture?


 It's called a masochist.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Could care less about that Muslim, because I know that Muslim would behead this "immoral" fag if he could get away with it.


 You's trollan.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> what about the thrill of the chase lol


 
So? Guns easily compensate that for the fact that you can make 'em dance >:3 

Dance, sucker! Dance! *Shoots up the floor*


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Hey, guns are the best. Knives and baseball bats are so 2009, get with the times will ya >:C


 well i guess im ready for 2010 then


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> So? Guns easily compensate that for the fact that you have a tiny weiner.
> 
> Shit, I have a small dick! Here this shall fix it! *Shoots up the floor*


 
Fixed it for you.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Fixed it for you.


 You do realize a gun _kills_ right?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Velystord said:


> well i guess im ready for 2010 then


 
Gonna shoot up the White House like you said on the Weed thread? :V


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize a gun _kills_ right?


 
It's not the gun that kills, it's the person who fires the gun. 

Gun debate, GO GO GO


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You's trollan.


 
Would you really put it pass a muslim?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Gonna shoot up the White House like you said on the Weed thread? :V


 rofl it would be a hell of a headline for the news and anti gun advocates


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

So has Fox News started defending the attacker yet?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So has Fox News started defending the attacker yet?


 wouldnt surprise me one bit considering they should have been an option on the root of all evil poll


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> It's not the gun that kills, it's the person who fires the gun.
> 
> Gun debate, GO GO GO


 Violent tv shows don't cause people to shoot people, cancelling them do :V

You know I haven't seen the foxnews reports on this yet, are they hilarious?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm going to stop you right here, Roose. They aren't both religiously based issues. The church is a MONETARY issue, not a religious one. It would be the same if it was a gym/library/private building or whatever.
> 
> 
> Go put your helmet back on, Roose. Seriously. No one is denying the Christians the right to build the church. The Christians could privately fund their church and have it built in a matter of weeks if they wanted to. No one would stop them. The only thing stopping them is wanting and waiting on THE GOVERNMENT TO PAY FOR IT. How have you made it to your old age without accidentally drowning in the bath tub or something?



Here you go:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/19/nyregion/19church.html

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/23/ground-zero-greek-orthodo_n_691708.html

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/08/17/ground-zero-church-archdiocese-says-officials-forgot/

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...eclares-deal-rebuild-ground-zero-church-dead/

As for the Ground Zero Mosque:

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-...zero-mosque-where-the-funding-is-coming-from/

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...ve_door_open_to_unholy_NadIfsGSyhBFOmsS7S2QOL

http://www.cultureandmedia.com/articles/2010/20100816163709.aspx

http://www.hudson-ny.org/1346/mosque-at-ground-zero-muslim-view




Attaman said:


> Ah, Roose.  "A Church not being rebuilt in nine years is the exact same and a denial of rights, just as is telling Muslims that they can't build a community center within two blocks of the WTC incident because they're Muslim and Muslims did 9/11 and OMG U EVIL TERRURISTZ TRACE THE MONEYZ".  Yes, the last part wasn't you, but just look at pretty much any media portrayal of the Community Center.  You'd think they're making it to rub it in White Christian AMURRICA faces that they "won" and that now they're training Death-Cultists of ALLAH ACKBAR on American Soil, the whole thing funded by EVUL TERRURISTS to TEAR APART OUR WAY OF LIFE, and it a VIOLATION OF AMERICAN RIGHTS to let it be built.
> 
> The reason it's more okay to pick on Christians here is that, frankly, Christians get off _light_.  When's the last time you saw all Christians being lumped in with Westboro?  Oh, and all those examples pointed out that weren't like them?  THEY AREN'T EXCEPTIONS, THEY'RE TERRURISTS IN DISGUISE TO TEAR US APART FROM THE INSIDE!  Seriously, I've seen people arguing that for the next century NYC proper should be a big no-no for any sort of Muslim funded or aiding project because "THEM MUSLIMS DID 9/11, THEY CAN SUFFER THE CONSEQUENCES".  It'd be like barring any Christian buildings from pretty much the entirety of Ireland.


 
Wow, nice, and all for me.  Sorry that I have no idea how to respond... I just don't happen to have access to a translator right now.




CannonFodder said:


> You do realize a gun _kills_ right?


 
A bullet kills... the gun is just a launching platform.  And not all bullets are created equal.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Can we make Roose's content-less linkspam infractable? Please?


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Can we make Roose's content-less linkspam infractable? Please?


 
Can we teach Lobar how to read linked material?  Please?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Can we teach Lobar how to read linked material?  Please?


 
Why should I bother?  It's not my job to comb your sources and assemble your arguments for you, particularly when it's doubtful you even read it yourself.  You're not actually contributing anything when you do this.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know that I was talking about their religion.
> .


"Their religion"? Hinduism is not the only major religion in India. About a fifth of them are Muslims.
And then there are Sikhs and Buddhists, and even a small number of Christians.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 26, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/19/nyregion/19church.html


"But the two sides never came to final terms. After months of  negotiations, the Port Authority, which is overseeing reconstruction at  ground zero, ended its talks with the church on Monday, saying that the  church  had sought increasingly costly concessions. "



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/08/23/ground-zero-greek-orthodo_n_691708.html


"St. Nicholas has nothing to do with this mosque controversy. "



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/08/17/ground-zero-church-archdiocese-says-officials-forgot/


"The Port Authority has previously claimed the church was making  additional demands -- like wanting the $20 million up front and wanting  to review plans for the surrounding area. They say the church can still  proceed on its own if it wishes.  "



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...eclares-deal-rebuild-ground-zero-church-dead/


'"St. Nicholas Orthodox Church has always had and will continue to have  the right to rebuild on its original location. The question was whether  public money would be spent to build a much larger church at a separate  location on the site and ensuring that construction wouldn't delay the  World Trade Center further," spokesman Stephen Sigmund said in a written  statement. "On that question, we worked for many years to reach an  agreement and offered up to 60 million dollars of public money to build  that much larger new church. After reaching what we believed was an  agreement in 2008, representatives of the church wanted even more public  commitments, including unacceptable approvals on the design of the  Vehicle Security Center that threatened to further delay the  construction on the World Trade Center and the potential for another $20  million of public funds."'

All of those quotes are from your own sources and show that you either didn't read them, or are too blind to care that they mention the real issue. 



			
				Roose said:
			
		

> As for the Ground Zero Mosque:
> 
> http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-...zero-mosque-where-the-funding-is-coming-from/
> 
> ...


 None of those relate the Community Center to that church or say that the community center is being paid for by the government instead of private factors.

I wouldn't blame them for not outright denying money if Iran's "President" offers it to them. I'd take free money in order to build a community center, too. 


Stop being retarded, Roose. Please.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Stop being retarded, Roose. Please.



You do him too many favors just legitimizing his posts when he linkspams.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 26, 2010)

This doesn't have to take much thought, build the mosque 5 minutes away from the WTC. Now build a gay bar 2.5 minutes between the mosque and the WTC, the gay bar will cancel everything out! America is saved!


----------



## Ratte (Aug 26, 2010)

Oovie said:


> This doesn't have to take much thought, build the mosque 5 minutes away from the WTC. Now build a gay bar 2.5 minutes between the mosque and the WTC, the gay bar will cancel everything out! America is saved!


 
I want to see this happen.

...mostly because I want to see my batshit grandparents martyr for the cause.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Seems highly unlikely. Maybe in New York where the racial/religious tensions are the highest, y'know, lynching and whatnot.


 
1) The backwoods of NY seem to be the exact opposite. I could go into a crowd of people in a random city near where I go 3-5 times a year, shout I'm a gay muslim and they wouldn't do anything (Sidenote, I'm not saying Muslims are gay, I'm adding to a list of things I could say without anyone doing anything.)

2) People from NY say "y'know" entirely too much. When I go to my relatives, they say it 9001 times per sentence >:3


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> 1) The backwoods of NY seem to be the exact opposite. I could go into a crowd of people in a random city near where I go 3-5 times a year, shout I'm a gay muslim and they wouldn't do anything (Sidenote, I'm not saying Muslims are gay, I'm adding to a list of things I could say without anyone doing anything.)


 
Meh, try shouting that near ground zero. 



Scotty1700 said:


> 2) People from NY say "y'know" entirely too much. When I go to my relatives, they say it 9001 times per sentence >:3


 
Well, I was born there after all. But I was raised here and the New Yorkers who visit here are very annoying. Always asking me for directions, fuck them >:C


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 26, 2010)

yup, have fun with your god damn retarded country, guys! >_>

seriously, what the hell? im really getting tired of this whole thing! man up, NY! >:I


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey everyone, guess what my muslim comment got me? 



			
				Ben said:
			
		

> Dear Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs,
> 
> You have received an infraction at Fur Affinity Forums.
> 
> ...



If this was a Christian the mods would have never done a God damn thing, and we all know it. Why do Muslims get special treatment on here? Why is it that it's open season on every other religion, denomination and political organization, but not Islam? That's rhetorical. I already know why. 

I gave an honest opinion about a muslim man that I don't care about, and he most likely would kill me for being *gay*, if he had the chance. I can judge him based on what some members of his religion has done and what his book tells him, because that's the exact same logic used against Christians in the religious threads.

So watch out, yall.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hey everyone, guess what my muslim comment got me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IAWTC.

I got an infraction once from Xaerun for the comment: "ITT: Gays get angry as always," about the weekly "BAWW: I came out of the closet as byseckshul and everybody is an ignant hater." threads.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 26, 2010)

i got a infraction for highposting and i wasnt even high


SMALL WORLD HUH

did yall ever see that "jihad for love"
about gay muslims

seems relevant


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hey everyone, guess what my muslim comment got me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Ben*


With that aside, can't they claim that Ground Zero is a memorial site in order to stop any possible construction?


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 26, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> With that aside, can't they claim that Ground Zero is a memorial site in order to stop any possible construction?


 
Maybe if it was being built on the actual site, rather than a few minutes walk away.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

No I'm pretty sure that if I srsposted that your average Christian would behead me for being gay if they had the chance I'd be infracted too.  QQ more.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hey everyone, guess what my muslim comment got me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It's just a bunch of Gay butthurt furries who hate Christianity because their Christian parents are homophobic. So they use Christianity as a scapegoat for all of their problems, honestly, what else did you expect? (Not saying that I don't support Gay rights, I'm all for it, but it's just what I'm seeing on here)


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> It's just a bunch of Gay butthurt furries who hate Christianity because their Christian parents are homophobic. So they use Christianity as a scapegoat for all of their problems, honestly, what else did you expect? (Not saying that I don't support Gay rights, I'm all for it, but it's just what I'm seeing on here)


 
It must make it so easy to argue when you define your opponents' positions for them.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It must make it so easy to argue when you define your opponents' positions for them.


 
But the thing is, not all Christians are homophobic. And as I've said before, people on here really need to blame homophobia on homophobia, not on religion.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> But the thing is, not all Christians are homophobic. And as I've said before, people on here really need to blame homophobia on homophobia, not on religion.


 
Not all Muslims are terrorists either, so this "jihad" thing must just be a misunderstanding.  Blame terrorism on terrorism. :V


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Not all Muslims are terrorists either, so this "jihad" thing must just be a misunderstanding.  Blame terrorism on terrorism. :V


 
I never said that all Muslim are terrorists. I was only defending cracker's point about all the Christian hate on this forum.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I never said that all Muslim are terrorists. I was only defending cracker's point about all the Christian hate on this forum.


 
And I was using an analogy to point out that it's a stupid point and that Christians are the least persecuted group in the world and on these forums.






edit: vvvv what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> No I'm pretty sure that if I srsposted that your average Christian would behead me for being gay if they had the chance I'd be infracted too. QQ more.



Christians aren't minorities, though.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> And I was using an analogy to point out that it's a stupid point and that Christians are the least persecuted group in the world and on these forums.


 
In America, true. In the world, questionable. On these forums, lolno. 

I mean, honestly, when do you not hear someone on here bitching about their Christian parents not being open about their sexuality, and then afterwards blaming it on Christianity?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> In America, true. In the world, questionable. On these forums, lolno.
> 
> I mean, honestly, when do you not hear someone on here bitching about their Christian parents not being open about their sexuality, and then afterwards blaming it on Christianity?


 
It's not persecution if it's true brosef.  Not that bitching about someone's stupid attitudes about sexuality could qualify as persecution in the first place.

If you think that's everyone's only issue with Christianity though you obviously haven't been paying attention.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> It's not persecution if it's true brosef.


 
The thing is, it's not. Blame homophobia on homophobia, not religion. 



Lobar said:


> If you think that's everyone's only issue with Christianity though you obviously haven't been paying attention.


 
Yeah, I've been listening, it's just more and more mindless scapegoating. Blaming religion for wars, people dying, etc. Not the case, violence will always be there, it's human nature and people will act on it, there wouldn't be world peace if there was no religion.


----------



## Ben (Aug 26, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Hey everyone, guess what my muslim comment got me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
No matter what group you put in place of Muslim, it's still a stupid, air-headed comment.



			
				Lobar said:
			
		

> No I'm pretty sure that if I srsposted that your average Christian would behead me for being gay if they had the chance I'd be infracted too. QQ more.



^^^


----------



## Lobar (Aug 26, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> The thing is, it's not. Blame homophobia on homophobia, not religion.



So you've got a religion whose holy book specifically condemns homosexuality, a country full of anti-gay rights organizations that all happen to be based in said religion, a strong correlation between faith in said religion and homophobia, and you're still going to claim there's no causation whatsoever?




Darkwing said:


> Yeah, I've been listening, it's just more and more mindless scapegoating. Blaming religion for wars, people dying, etc. Not the case, violence will always be there, it's human nature and people will act on it, there wouldn't be world peace if there was no religion.


 
Racism would still be there if we got rid of the Klan, but you wouldn't argue that you can't blame the Klan for promoting racism, would you?


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 26, 2010)

Lobar said:


> You do him too many favors just legitimizing his posts when he linkspams.


 I know, but I can't help it. I can't just stop responding. 


Ben said:


> No matter what group you put in place of Muslim, it's still a stupid, air-headed comment.


 Am I allowed to report every stupid air-headed assumption about a group of people? Will they get punished if I do?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> So you've got a religion whose holy book  specifically condemns homosexuality, a country full of anti-gay rights  organizations that all happen to be based in said religion, a  strong correlation between  faith in said religion and homophobia, and you're still going to claim  there's no causation whatsoever?


 
The holy book barely condemns it, it's just a bunch of bullshit cherry-picked by homophobics. Those groups are full of shit, don't compare them to Christianity. 

Go through the Bible, count how many passages that talk about love and peace and compare it to the passages that condemn homosexuality, if you can find any. Yeah. Homophobia isn't what Christianity revolves around, so stfu. 

But personally, and I really hate saying this, but if I had someone to blame, I would blame the media for all of the homophobia that exists today. They generated the stereotype, they generate and fuel the hate, they are the true root of all evil in this so to speak. 



Lobar said:


> Racism would still  be there if we got rid of the Klan, but you wouldn't argue that you  can't blame the Klan for promoting racism, would you?


 
That's a very good argument. And I really can't argue about that. But still, religion shouldn't take all of the credit for the homophobia that exists today. Obviously the media had a much larger influence in this. And I'm not the kinda guy who blames everything on the media.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> That's a very good argument. And I really can't argue about that. But still, religion shouldn't take all of the credit for the homophobia that exists today. Obviously the media had a much larger influence in this. And I'm not the kinda guy who blames everything on the media.


 I'm going to put it nicely: you're an imbecile. 

You can't blame the media for all the homophobia that existed long before the media. Religion is one of the primary causes of homophobia and bigotry in the world, no doubt about that. The media maybe perpetuate _stereotypes_, but it isn't the reason that people _hate_ homosexuals.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm going to put it nicely: you're an imbecile.


 
You really can't put it nicely if your gonna insult me afterwards :I 



Jashwa said:


> You  can't blame the media for all the homophobia that existed long before  the media.


 
I don't think that homophobia was much of a big issue before the 1950's. 

Some examples would help. 



Jashwa said:


> Religion is one of the primary causes of homophobia and  bigotry in the world, no doubt about that.


 
Possibly, but that's not what religion revolves around. It's only the minority that actually goes around beating/killing people for committing sin against their God. 



Jashwa said:


> The media maybe perpetuate  _stereotypes_, but it isn't the reason that people _hate_  homosexuals.



The media didn't just perpetuate stereotypes. What about all the bias new stations, new papers and internet articles that bash homosexuals? (I'm all for the 1st Amendment, just sayin') And don't get me started about all of the anti-homosexual propaganda in the 50's, which basically bloomed a lot of this hate.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

homophobia is based on ingrained religious teachings or visceral disgust at the thought of any sort of LGBT shenanigans, along with all the "gay panic" shit as seen in "Awful Movie With Adam Sandler & the Guy From King of Queens"

which also reminds me greg gutfeld is an ass with surprisingly good taste in guests for his wretched fox news talk show 

im betting he only wants to build a gay bar near the COMMUNITY CENTER in the hopes that the two will destroy each other somehow


----------



## Attaman (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Go through the Bible, count how many passages that talk about love and peace and compare it to the passages that condemn homosexuality, if you can find any.


 "We're not cherry picking, just look at how many passages there are on this one subject I cherry picked."  Here's another fun exercise for people:  At the same time, look at how many times the bible refers to people being eternally damned, damned to hell, god punishes people for not liking him enough, entire genocides because it's better to wipe out the whole town / area and make an example...

Oh look, when you cherry pick the bad stuff for examples you see that the "lol stone u fag" is just one amongst many examples of less-than-tolerance.  Funny how people ignore that when they cherry-pick. :V  Also funny how, when doing it for Islam, it's "just pointing out the truth", but for Christians it's "Well no-one follows it" / "you're taking it out of context" / "that's the old testament we don't need to follow it (even though we spout stuff from it all the time)" / "you're being needlessly snippy" / and so on.  

I'll repeat what I said earlier:  Christianity gets off _fucking light_ next to other religions, Judaism I think is the only one that gets off moreso because they had a mass-genocide within the last century so they're pretty much a big "Give 'em some space" subject.  Hell, you point to 9/11 people go "It was them Muslims, it was a Muslim purge in the name of Islam and we gotta hold 'em responsible", go point at the Holocaust though and you get everything from Hitler wasn't a Christian to no Christians should be held accountable to Christians being put _on a moral high ground_ during it.  

Christianity gets off light, both in regards for what it can get away with and how much criticism it gets.  The "paranoia" they often have to deal with in the modern day is "Are evil bloody hearted liberals killing Christmas by attempting to keep advertisements after Halloween?" in variety.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> You really can't put it nicely if your gonna insult me afterwards :I


Nice is relative. 





			
				Darkwing said:
			
		

> I don't think that homophobia was much of a big issue before the 1950's.
> 
> Some examples would help.


Of course not, because the word wasn't invented until then :V. 

Homophobia/Hate prior to 1950s :V

"An early example of persecution was in the year 342 when the Christian emperors Constantius and Constans declared same-sex marriage to be illegal.[2] In the year 390, the Christian emperors Valentinian II, Theodosius I and Arcadius declared homosexual sex to be illegal and those who were guilty of it were condemned to be publicly burned alive.[3] The Christian emperor Justinian I (527â€“565) made homosexuals a scapegoat for problems such as "famines, earthquakes, and pestilences." [4]"
(Notice how they're all Christian emperors.)

"
After Constantine established Christianity as the state religion of  the Roman Empire, male homosexual activity became repressed,  specifically for the passive role, often sanctioned with mutilation or  death and social ostracism.[3] Laws and codes prohibiting homosexual practice were in force in Europe from the fourth century [3]  to the twentieth centuries, and Muslim countries have had similar laws  from the beginnings of Islam in the seventh century up to and including  the present day. Among the states that have historically punished  homosexuality with death are:


Abbasid Baghdad under the Caliph Al-Hadi (785â€“786)
The City of Florence during the Middle Ages and the Renaissance;
Illustrative victims: Giovanni di Giovanni (1350â€“1365?), Florentine boy, castrated and "burned between the thighs with a red-hot iron" by court order;
 
The Swiss canton of ZÃ¼rich in the Renaissance
Illustrative victims: Knight von Hohenberg (d. 1482), Swiss knight, burned at the stake together with his lover, his young squire;
 
The kingdom of France during the Middle Ages and the Renaissance
Illustrative victims: Jacques Chausson (1618â€“1661), French writer, burned alive for attempting to seduce the son of a nobleman;
 
England from 1533 until 1861 (see Buggery Act 1533);
Nazi Germany (see Persecution of homosexuals in Nazi Germany and the Holocaust);"




			
				Darkwing said:
			
		

> Possibly, but that's not what religion revolves around. It's only the minority that actually goes around beating/killing people for committing sin against their God.


Saying Religion causes homophobia/hating of gays=\=saying that religions main purpose is to hate one gays. Go fail at reading comprehension somewhere else. 





			
				Darkwing said:
			
		

> The media didn't just perpetuate stereotypes. What about all the bias new stations, new papers and internet articles that bash homosexuals? (I'm all for the 1st Amendment, just sayin') And don't get me started about all of the anti-homosexual propaganda in the 50's, which basically bloomed a lot of this hate.


And if you're going to blame it on them, then why not look at most of their reason for hating homosexuals: Moral and religious reasons.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I don't think that homophobia was much of a big issue before the 1950's.


 
What kind of drugs are you on? The only reason it started being a "huge issue" in the '50s (it wasn't, really, but bear with me) is because the DSM IV listed homosexuality as a "condition" during that time. And people fought it. So you heard more about it, obviously.

Before that, it was just straight up homo ass-kicking.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> What kind of drugs are you on? The only reason it started being a "huge issue" in the '50s (it wasn't, really, but bear with me) is because the DSM IV listed homosexuality as a "condition" during that time. And people fought it. So you heard more about it, obviously.
> 
> Before that, it was just straight up homo ass-kicking.


 Nonsense, Alan Turing and Oscar Wilde received the best of care Pre-50's.  They're famous for such.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Nonsense, Alan Turing and Oscar Wilde received the best of care Pre-50's.  They're famous for such.


 
Enlighten me because I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Attaman (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Enlighten me because I have no idea what you're talking about


 I apologize for Turing, he was '52.  Still, first was chemically castrated and the second imprisoned w/ pretty much their life ruined, both due to homosexuality.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Enlighten me because I have no idea what you're talking about


 "Turing's homosexuality resulted in a criminal prosecution in  1952â€”homosexual acts were illegal in the United Kingdom at that timeâ€”and  he accepted treatment with female hormones (chemical castration) as an alternative to prison."

"Wilde was convicted of gross indecency with other men and imprisoned for two years, held to hard labour." (This was in the late 1800s.)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

Listen Darkwing I don't want you to think I'm being hard on you apathy is a monster but there is no reason for me to follow a certain religion when I can just treat people well on the basis that we are all human and we all deserve respect and access to things like food and not being sexually assaulted or stoned to death


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I apologize for Turing, he was '52.  Still, first was chemically castrated and the second imprisoned w/ pretty much their life ruined, both due to homosexuality.


 Hm, interesting. 


....But what's the point of castrating a gay man?


Jashwa said:


> "Turing's homosexuality resulted in a criminal prosecution in  1952â€”homosexual acts were illegal in the United Kingdom at that timeâ€”and  he accepted treatment with female hormones (chemical castration) as an alternative to prison."
> 
> "Wilde was convicted of gross indecency with other men and imprisoned for two years, held to hard labour." (This was in the late 1800s.)


 Ah. Gotcha. But are we discussing homosexuality in the UK or America?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Hm, interesting.
> 
> 
> ....But what's the point of castrating a gay man?


 
To study his balls

You see, they're lavender in colour


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Ah. Gotcha. But are we discussing homosexuality in the UK or America?


 We're discussing homophobia and how Darkwing is retarded for thinking that religion doesn't cause it and the media does.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> To study his balls
> 
> You see, they're lavender in colour


 
Were they lavender-scented as well? Or did that happen after the hormones?


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Of course not, because the word wasn't invented until then :V.
> 
> Homophobia/Hate prior to 1950s :V
> 
> ...



Looking at all of the inarguable evidence here, okay, I'll honestly admit, religion does have a major influence in homophobia. But is hate and bigotry what religion revolves around? Fuck no. 



Jashwa said:


> Saying  Religion causes homophobia/hating of gays=\=saying that religions main  purpose is to hate one gays. Go fail at reading comprehension somewhere  else.



I know, just making things clear to the atheists reading this. They don't seem to have a clue that there are positive things to religion as well, and that it doesn't revolve around hatred and bigotry :I


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Ah. Gotcha. But are we discussing homosexuality in the UK or America?


 
homosexuality in the uk used to be persecuteable under the pretense of "BUGGERY" (which is super fun to say) whereas in the us they just lumped it in under sodomy (along with oral sex or anything that wasnt missionary MAN ON TOP) 

of course in both countries this was mostly for gay men as lesbians were needed for the war effort

correct me if im wrong anywhere


----------



## Attaman (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, if anyone wants to, feel free to post "Well here's Islam stoning Homosexuals" or whatever here:  That doesn't detract from the point at all.  We know factions of Islam do.  We're not denying it.  That's the catch:  We're not denying that it happens.  We're not saying that it's this small, insignificant thing that only happens because of people who can't catch up with the present.  In fact, having a knee-jerk "Oh yeah well look at Islam!" helps to further cement the point:  You say something bad about Christianity, it's rushed to like a child kicked in the mud.  You keep saying bad stuff, you're an evil Christian hater who must obviously hate other religions too, or are just yanking people's chains, or ignorant.  You say something about Islam, however, you're obviously just stating the truth and the people "rushing to its aid" are trying to be pussies to appease them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

Fundamentalist Christians decry the Taliban because it's NOT THE RIGHT KIND OF THEOCRACY ;; when really they'd only change a couple things and never grow beards 

They'd still stone adulterous women and fags by the boatload


just trying to bring a little LEVITICUS LEVITY to this thread

NGGGGHHHEYYY


WBC is adorable 
I just want to bake cookies for them with rainbows


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Looking at all of the inarguable evidence here, okay, I'll honestly admit, religion does have a major influence in homophobia. But is hate and bigotry what religion revolves around? Fuck no.
> I know, just making things clear to the atheists reading this. They don't seem to have a clue that there are positive things to religion as well, and that it doesn't revolve around hatred and bigotry :I


 
I know the point you're trying to make. And let's just put it this way: religion _used_ to be a major part of the persecution of homosexuals. Now some of the more religious people may yell at you/look at you funny/etc, but rarely will they try to kick your ass or kill you over it. Even WBC doesn't _kill_ people for it. So basically, as society progresses, religion will change and shift focus as well.

Edit: Not including bass ackwards countries.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> I know the point you're trying to make. And let's just put it this way: religion _used_ to be a major part of the persecution of homosexuals.


 
Exactly. I know atheists who are extremely homophobic. It's not just religion that causes homophobia, it could also be bad experiences, media influence or just the plain disgust of it. 



Molly said:


> Now some of the more religious people may  yell at you/look at you funny/etc, but rarely will they try to kick your  ass or kill you over it. Even WBC doesn't _kill_ people for it. So  basically, as society progresses, religion will change and shift focus  as well.
> 
> Edit: Not including bass ackwards countries.


 
That's how it's supposed to go. 

Religion was the same way over interracial marriage and women's rights. It just takes them a while to adjust and gradually progress with everyone else.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Religion was the same way over interracial marriage and women's rights. It just takes them a while to adjust and gradually progress with everyone else.


 
So are you saying religious people are slow?

Because that's what it could be interpreted as


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Exactly. I know atheists who are extremely homophobic. It's not just religion that causes homophobia, it could also be bad experiences, media influence or just the plain disgust of it.


I doubt media influence has much to do with it, otherwise atheists would stop watching movies like _Top Gun_ and _Predator_.
Joking aside, most of the homophobic atheists I knew grew up in overly religious households, and just held onto their suspicion of homosexuals. 




Darkwing said:


> That's how it's supposed to go.
> 
> Religion was the same way over interracial marriage and women's rights. It just takes them a while to adjust and gradually progress with everyone else.


 
But as we all know, there are still people that still cling to the "old ways", before women had rights, before interracial marriage, because they're essentially afraid of change.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> So are you saying religious people are slow?
> 
> Because that's what it could be interpreted as


 
In a way, I'll admit, yeah. 

We don't have much left to hate on over here anyways


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I know, just making things clear to the atheists reading this. They don't seem to have a clue that there are positive things to religion as well, and that it doesn't revolve around hatred and bigotry :I


 
Uh, most of us were religious for a while too, if only briefly before we knew any better.  We know there's plenty of times where Jesus said "hey, be nice to each other" in the Bible.  The problem is that you don't need to believe Jesus said anything of the sort or that he even existed to agree with that.  There's nothing good that comes out of religion that has no secular justification for it as well, almost by the very definition of "good".  All religion accomplishes is encapsulating said good stuff (which isn't anything you couldn't get out of an average children's book anyways) deep within ancient superstitions of the whims of an angry, jealous god and the temper tantrums he inflicts upon his creations he supposedly loves if he doesn't get what he wants.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 27, 2010)

I still wonder if backlash against a christian church being built nearby teh site of an abortion clinic bombing would be taken seriously.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 27, 2010)

Regarding the OP, that's really bad; That photo is pretty disturbing stuff. I guess those inciting the religious tension with the whole "Ground Zero Mosque" ruse got what they wanted, eh?


----------



## Mayfurr (Aug 27, 2010)

*Growing number of Americans worried they might be Muslim*



> As a new survey showed that over a third of Republican Americans believe President Obama to be a Muslim, many have admitted that they are worried a lax Democrat approach to homeland security might mean that they too, are now Muslim.
> [...]
> One worried Republican told us, _â€œThere was a Muslim in my supermarket last week, and I think he might have given me Islam when he sneezed in my direction.â€
> 
> â€œIâ€™ve been bathing in Jesus water for an hour every day since, but I think it might be too late because Iâ€™ve had this strange desire to blow something up all week.  Well, not blow something up, more shoot something, but thatâ€™s them Muslims too, right?â€_


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> *Growing number of Americans worried they might be Muslim*


 
If that wasn't political satire... I'd almost be worried... Oh right I live in America, it's true *facepalm*.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

[yt]bmyzRVI9PIM[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> [yt]bmyzRVI9PIM[/yt]


 
LOL that's epic... The fact that I understand Chinese makes it all the better.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> LOL that's epic... The fact that I understand Chinese makes it all the better.


 
Translation plz?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Uh, most of us were religious for a while too, if only briefly before we knew any better. We know there's plenty of times where Jesus said "hey, be nice to each other" in the Bible. The problem is that you don't need to believe Jesus said anything of the sort or that he even existed to agree with that. There's nothing good that comes out of religion that has no secular justification for it as well, almost by the very definition of "good". All religion accomplishes is encapsulating said good stuff (which isn't anything you couldn't get out of an average children's book anyways) deep within ancient superstitions of the whims of an angry, jealous god and the temper tantrums he inflicts upon his creations he supposedly loves if he doesn't get what he wants.


And you can't honestly think that the standards for fair treatment of other creatures were anything to brag about 2000 years ago. This post brightened my morning, and I'm not even an "atheist" per se.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> And you can't honestly think that the standards for fair treatment of other creatures were anything to brag about 2000 years ago. This post brightened my morning, and I'm not even an "atheist" per se.



Yeah, that too.  As Jashwa already touched on a bit, the entirety of Christian history from Constantine forward has been brutal as shit right up until Enlightenment philosophy took hold in the West.  So for anyone to argue that Christians have all been doing it wrong for centuries until a handful of atheists, agnostics and deists told them to shape up, all I can say is "lolwut?"


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Translation plz?


 
There's accurate English Subtitles at the bottom of the screen...


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Alrighty, enough with the religious debate, back on topic: 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38863919/ns/us_news-life/ 

A drunk entered a Mosque in Queens and pissed on the rugs while shouting anti-Muslim remarks. A day or two after the stabbing of the cab driver. A growing trend?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 27, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Alrighty, enough with the religious debate, back on topic:
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/38863919/ns/us_news-life/
> 
> A drunk entered a Mosque in Queens and pissed on the rugs while shouting anti-Muslim remarks. A day or two after the stabbing of the cab driver. A growing trend?


 
All the bigoted drunks are coming out of the woodwork to cause trouble and jump on the bandwagon now for their 15 minutes of shame.  "LOOKIT ME I HATE MUSLIMS I DO MEAN THINGS TO THEM BECAUSE THEY SUCK FUCK YEAH I'M AN AMERICAN AM I AMERICAN ENOUGH FOR YOU YET"

"I'LL TEACH THOSE STUPID CAMEL JOCKEY TERRORISTS NOT TO INVADE GOD'S COUNTRY"

"MUSLIMS ARE THE ENEMY AND I'M A PATRIOTIC WARRIOR, KILL THEM BEFORE THEY KILL US"


----------



## Velystord (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe he just had to piss and figured "I can't let this piss go to waist, I must piss on the carpet in the Mosque."
"I get to piss and hate on Muslims". And yes they are coming out of the wood work.


----------



## Timmy_Ramone (Aug 27, 2010)

This situation should come as no surprise. It is the result of eight years of anti-Muslim bigotry and anti-Arab racism fostered and encouraged by Junior Bush and his wars of aggression against Arab and Muslim nations. Fallujah. Abu Graib. "Hadji Girl." Those were just the most visible examples of the racist hostility many Americans have toward Arabs and Muslims. Imperialism will do that to a country.

I remember all the support these wars got from the right-wing nutbars on the old Yerf forum.  Too bad they aren't around to witness all the "collateral damage" they have caused -- to the people living in the countries attacked and invaded by the U.S., as well as to its own society and citizens.

And it's shameful that Obama isn't standing up to all this garbage. Instead he lets Harry Reid and Howard Dean get away with jumping on the "anti-Ground Zero Mosque" bandwagon. This an opportunity for him to show some real leadership, but he has yet to really step up.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 27, 2010)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> And it's shameful that Obama isn't standing up to all this garbage. Instead he lets Harry Reid and Howard Dean get away with jumping on the "anti-Ground Zero Mosque" bandwagon. This an opportunity for him to show some real leadership, but he has yet to really step up.


 
Dean, Reid and probably a lot of other Dems are scared shitless of the potential backlash from telling a country full of idiots who are convinced that THOSE MUSLIMS ARE BUILDING A MOSQUE ON GROUND ZERO, IT'S CLEARLY AN ACT OF SPITE AND HATE AND THEY WANT TO CAUSE TROUBLE that they need to chill out and be more accepting of other peoples' beliefs.  For the first time in a while the Dems are rediscovering their balls and they're afraid of having them cut off by an angry country full of idiots who threaten to put another Republitard in the White House and even more in the Senate/Congress.  Irony.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> And it's shameful that Obama isn't standing up to all this garbage. Instead he lets Harry Reid and Howard Dean get away with jumping on the "anti-Ground Zero Mosque" bandwagon. This an opportunity for him to show some real leadership, but he has yet to really step up.


 
If Obama got involved with all this, I am afraid to say that it would make things a lot worse. 

A lot of the guys against this Islamic community center believe that Obama's a Muslim, if Obama told these guys to chill out, it would create a shitstorm. 

Let the locals handle this, Obama would make things so much worse if he got involved.


----------



## coward67 (Aug 27, 2010)

D:<
How I despise jarheads, patriotism, and I'm assuming the bible.


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

coward67 said:


> D:<
> How I despise jarheads, patriotism, and I'm assuming the bible.


 
Jarheads are understandable. Patriotism and the bible, another thing, both are actually good in moderation, but when pushed too far, it leads to the kinda violence depicted in the article.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Aug 27, 2010)

> Imbrahim Hooper, another spokesman for CAIR, told msnbc.com that it is only after â€œtimes of severe crisisâ€ like *the Oklahoma City bombing* or September 11 terrorist attacks that the organization has seen such an uptick in *hate crimes against the Muslim community.*



hahaha if that's true that's seriously fucked

considering how much timothy mcveigh's face was plastered all over after that i guess people just don't want to believe that white people, specifically the kind of people that glenn beck engenders (i.e. militamen, "anti-ZOG" types), can be terrorists TOO


----------



## Azure (Aug 27, 2010)

Timmy_Ramone said:


> This situation should come as no surprise. It is the result of eight years of anti-Muslim bigotry and anti-Arab racism fostered and encouraged by Junior Bush and his wars of aggression against Arab and Muslim nations. Fallujah. Abu Graib. "Hadji Girl." Those were just the most visible examples of the racist hostility many Americans have toward Arabs and Muslims. Imperialism will do that to a country.
> 
> I remember all the support these wars got from the right-wing nutbars on the old Yerf forum.  Too bad they aren't around to witness all the "collateral damage" they have caused -- to the people living in the countries attacked and invaded by the U.S., as well as to its own society and citizens.
> 
> And it's shameful that Obama isn't standing up to all this garbage. Instead he lets Harry Reid and Howard Dean get away with jumping on the "anti-Ground Zero Mosque" bandwagon. This an opportunity for him to show some real leadership, but he has yet to really step up.


 I think that there was a great deal of Anti-Islamic sentiment within this country before Boosh, but he certainly watered if, fed it, and gave it comfort. And shame on Howard Dean and Harry Reid. Not that I ever like them in the first place. Obama did say a few things, but honestly, the hatred and complete misunderstanding of Islam is fostered more completely by the American Reactionary Right and the Evangelicals more than any political party could ever hope too.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 27, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I think that there was a great deal of Anti-Islamic sentiment within this country before Boosh, but he certainly watered if, fed it, and gave it comfort. And shame on Howard Dean and Harry Reid. Not that I ever like them in the first place. Obama did say a few things, but honestly, the hatred and complete misunderstanding of Islam is fostered more completely by the American Reactionary Right and the Evangelicals more than any political party could ever hope too.


 
Harry Reid is on your list of "people that can fuck off and die" along with Murtha and Pelosi IIRC.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 27, 2010)

Ben said:


> No matter what group you put in place of Muslim, it's still a stupid, air-headed comment.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^


 
Tell me, did you ever give Bobsunk an infraction for his "Conservatives are stupid" thread?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 27, 2010)

Mayfurr said:


> *Growing number of Americans worried they might be Muslim*



Lol that was epic


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Tell me, did you ever give Bobsunk an infraction for his "Conservatives are stupid" thread?


 
This. 

And don't even get me started about the numerous death threats people on here give to conservative politicians, lol, come on guys.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> There's accurate English Subtitles at the bottom of the screen...


 
Oh, I watched it on my phone and couldn't really see them.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Why should I bother?  *It's not my job to comb your sources and assemble your arguments for you*, particularly when it's doubtful you even read it yourself.  You're not actually contributing anything when you do this.


 
I didn't ask you to do that, simply, if you're gonna comment, read the material first.




Jashwa said:


> "But the two sides never came to final terms. After months of  negotiations, the Port Authority, which is overseeing reconstruction at  ground zero, ended its talks with the church on Monday, saying that the  church  had sought increasingly costly concessions. "



*"*The fate of the church, a narrow whitewashed building that was crushed in the attack on the World Trade Center, was supposed to have been settled eight months ago, with a tentative agreement in which the church would swap its land for a grander church building on a larger parcel nearby, with a $20 million subsidy from the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey. This would have allowed work to begin at the south end of the site.*"*




Jashwa said:


> "St. Nicholas has nothing to do with this mosque controversy. "



You forgot the rest of that quote, Jashwa... here, let me provide it in its entirety:

"St. Nicholas has nothing to do with this mosque controversy. We believe in religious freedom, and whether the mosque should or shouldn't be there, that's a whole different dialogue," said the Rev. Mark Arey, archdiocese spokesman. "But it's a rising tide that lifts all boats. People say the mosque has been greenlighted, but why not this church?"




Jashwa said:


> "The Port Authority has previously claimed the church was making  additional demands -- like wanting the $20 million up front and wanting  to review plans for the surrounding area. They say the church can still  proceed on its own if it wishes.  "



*"*While the mosque project cleared red tape earlier this month, negotiations between the Port Authority of New York and New Jersey and the church stalled last year -- and will not be revived, according to government officials. Though the particulars of the two projects are completely different and on the surface unrelated, the church and its supporters see a disconnect in the way the proposals have been handled.*"*

And:

*"*But Karloutsos called the Port Authority's claims "propaganda" and said the church has complied with all conditions. He said the government should honor agreements that date back to 2004, under former New York Gov. George Pataki. 

Pataki, speaking with Fox News on Tuesday, agreed that the church should be rebuilt. 

"I don't understand it," Pataki said. "Why the Port Authority now has so far put roadblocks in the way of its reconstruction is beyond me. It's not the right thing to do."*"*




Jashwa said:


> '"St. Nicholas Orthodox Church has always had and will continue to have  the right to rebuild on its original location. The question was whether  public money would be spent to build a much larger church at a separate  location on the site and ensuring that construction wouldn't delay the  World Trade Center further," spokesman Stephen Sigmund said in a written  statement. "On that question, we worked for many years to reach an  agreement and offered up to 60 million dollars of public money to build  that much larger new church. After reaching what we believed was an  agreement in 2008, representatives of the church wanted even more public  commitments, including unacceptable approvals on the design of the  Vehicle Security Center that threatened to further delay the  construction on the World Trade Center and the potential for another $20  million of public funds."'
> 
> All of those quotes are from your own sources and show that you either didn't read them, or are too blind to care that they mention the real issue.



*"*"This little church deserves to be rebuilt. It's symbolic, not just for Orthodox Christians, not just for Christians, but for all Americans," Arey said, calling the mosque debate "helpful" to the church's cause. "I believe that people around the country are asking themselves the question -- why all this talk about a mosque being built near Ground Zero? What about a little church that was destroyed on 9/11? ... This is basically a bureaucratic impasse. This will dissolve in the face of the American public consciousness."*"*

Yes, all the bits you quoted are from my sources.  So are all my quotes.  Funny thing, but I note you didn't use any of my "mosque" sources, simply focused on the Greek Orthodox church.  Shame, Jashwa... shame!  Only cherry picking from one side of the issue, as usual, I see.........




Jashwa said:


> *None of those relate the Community Center to that church* or say that the community center is being paid for by the government instead of private factors.
> 
> I wouldn't blame them for not outright denying money if Iran's "President" offers it to them. I'd take free money in order to build a community center, too.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, they do.  They are both being built in the "Ground Zero" area, they are both in the news, and they are both controversies, though in different ways.  Both have taken donations to build/rebuild, and have been negotiating for public funding.  And, most important, they are both religious organizations.  If that doesn't relate, tell me, Jashwa... who here is the retard?


----------



## Ames (Aug 28, 2010)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> If that doesn't relate, tell me, Jashwa... who here is the retard?


 You. 

I can't believe you can't get it through your thick skull. The church has the go ahead to be rebuilt IF they want to only have their 20 million free dollars from the government or whatever the amount was. The community center is being challenged and people don't want it to be allowed to be rebuilt, despite it costing the tax payers nothing. There is no _meaningful_ similarity you can draw between the two.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> You.
> 
> I can't believe you can't get it through your thick skull. The church has the go ahead to be rebuilt IF they want to only have their 20 million free dollars from the government or whatever the amount was. The community center is being challenged and people don't want it to be allowed to be rebuilt, despite it costing the tax payers nothing. There is no _meaningful_ similarity you can draw between the two.


 
Roose can draw lines between just about any two things.  Convoluted, warped, incorrect lines, but he'll draw that fucking line no matter how much mental gymnastics it takes.

QUICK ROOSE, SEX OUT OF WEDLOCK AND OBAMA'S FAVORITE FLAVOR OF ICE CREAM, GO


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Roose can draw lines between just about any two things.  Convoluted, warped, incorrect lines, but he'll draw that fucking line no matter how much mental gymnastics it takes.


 He's like the fucking Glenn Beck of FAF.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 28, 2010)

Alright, Roose.  I went back and read the four Park51 articles that you claim  Jashwa ignored, and as expected, they contained not a single word on Park51 receiving any sort of public funding, or even seeking it.  Once again, my time has been wasted trying to validate _your_ arguments.  I am not clicking any link you post again without at least a relevant quote from its content copy-pasted alongside it as a bare minimum of assurance that it actually has anything at all to support your claims.

As it stands now, I'm calling complete bullshit on the idea that Park51 is receiving any public funding.  St. Nicholas is certainly not being persecuted by the lack of huge wads of taxpayer dollars being thrown at it - taxpayer dollars that, as a church, I remind you, they have never contributed to.

Most galling of all is Father Arey's claim that somehow his church is symbolic "for all Americans".  It most certainly isn't for me, nor for many others, I'm sure.  But apparently he feels that his status as a Christian privileges him not only to be welcome to our money, but to speak for us as well.  All I welcome him to is to go fuck himself.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Alright, Roose.  I went back and read the four Park51 articles that Jashwa didn't


 I'd just like to point out that I DID read those articles. I did not copy quotes from them because there wasn't anything valuable to quote. 

When I said "*None of those relate the Community Center to that church* or say that the community center is being paid for by the government instead of private factors.

I wouldn't blame them for not outright denying money if Iran's  "President" offers it to them. I'd take free money in order to build a  community center, too. ", I was talking about those 4 articles.


----------



## Lobar (Aug 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to point out that I DID read those articles. I did not copy quotes from them because there wasn't anything valuable to quote.
> 
> When I said "*None of those relate the Community Center to that church* or say that the community center is being paid for by the government instead of private factors.
> 
> I wouldn't blame them for not outright denying money if Iran's  "President" offers it to them. I'd take free money in order to build a  community center, too. ", I was talking about those 4 articles.


 
Fair enough and consider that statement amended.

edit: consider it _actually_ amended because this is a forum and I can edit my posts, durr :B


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Aug 28, 2010)

Ø§Ù„Ø­Ù…Ø¯ Ù„Ù„Ù‡


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 28, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I can't believe you can't get it through your thick skull. The church has the go ahead to be rebuilt IF they want to only have their 20 million free dollars from the government or whatever the amount was. The community center is being challenged and people don't want it to be allowed to be rebuilt, despite it costing the tax payers nothing. *There is no meaningful similarity you can draw between the two.*


 
That is your opinion, which you are free to have.  I disagree.  By the way, are you getting your info from here?...*:*

http://mediamatters.org/blog/201008190038




Tycho said:


> *Roose can draw lines between just about any two things.*  Convoluted, warped, incorrect lines, but he'll draw that fucking line no matter how much mental gymnastics it takes.
> 
> QUICK ROOSE, SEX OUT OF WEDLOCK AND OBAMA'S FAVORITE FLAVOR OF ICE CREAM, GO


 
Seems you never saw the show "Connections", I'd take it?  Here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_(TV_series)

A very fascinating series.  And hey!  I found this:

http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesBurkeWeb

Oh, as for "sex out of wedlock" and "Obama's favorite flavor"...?  Two words:  "Rocky Road."




Jashwa said:


> He's like the fucking Glenn Beck of FAF.


 
Thank you.  I didn't know you cared...




Lobar said:


> Alright, Roose.  I went back and read the four Park51 articles that you claim  Jashwa ignored, *and as expected, they contained not a single word on Park51 receiving any sort of public funding, or even seeking it*.  Once again, my time has been wasted trying to validate _your_ arguments.  I am not clicking any link you post again without at least a relevant quote from its content copy-pasted alongside it as a bare minimum of assurance that it actually has anything at all to support your claims.[/b]
> 
> As it stands now, I'm calling complete bullshit on the idea that Park51 is receiving any public funding.  St. Nicholas is certainly not being persecuted by the lack of huge wads of taxpayer dollars being thrown at it - taxpayer dollars that, as a church, I remind you, they have never contributed to.
> 
> Most galling of all is Father Arey's claim that somehow his church is symbolic "for all Americans".  It most certainly isn't for me, nor for many others, I'm sure.  But apparently he feels that his status as a Christian privileges him not only to be welcome to our money, but to speak for us as well.  All I welcome him to is to go fuck himself.




http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67Q5BW20100827



> (Reuters) - The Muslim center planned near the site of the World Trade Center attack could qualify for tax-free financing, a spokesman for City Comptroller John Liu said on Friday, and Liu is willing to consider approving the public subsidy.



The link is also below.




Jashwa said:


> I'd just like to point out that I DID read those articles. I did not copy quotes from them because there wasn't anything valuable to quote.
> 
> When I said "*None of those relate the Community Center to that church* or say that the community center is being paid for by the government instead of private factors.
> 
> I wouldn't blame them for not outright denying money if Iran's  "President" offers it to them. I'd take free money in order to build a  community center, too. ", I was talking about those 4 articles.


 
Well, it is possible my links missed that aspect, but I found this:

http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67Q5BW20100827 ... sorry, I'm in the middle of supper, and I don't feel like going back through my previous links right now.




Easog said:


> Ø§Ù„Ø­Ù…Ø¯ Ù„Ù„Ù‡


 
Wow, print's a bit small... are you sure you should be saying that in public?


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

Im apposed to the ground zero community center but not muslims in all this was just another shit mistake by another drunk guy


----------



## Lobar (Aug 28, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE67Q5BW20100827



That article is about _financing_, as in a loan that they'll have to pay back, and has significant strings attached, as the article notes - like that none of the lent money can fund religious activities.  That is still entirely different from the St. Nicholas church shaking down the Port Authority for free money.

By the way, amongst other things, St. Nicholas is the patron saint of thieves, is he not?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 28, 2010)

Damn, I was going to say, "maybe his religion didn't matter," but then I read the article.

...DAMN.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 28, 2010)

There must be a reason to it. One can be that the americans are racist / fags.

I don't go on the street and slash people.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> That article is about _financing_, as in a loan that they'll have to pay back, and has significant strings attached, as the article notes - like that none of the lent money can fund religious activities.  That is still entirely different from the St. Nicholas church shaking down the Port Authority for free money.
> 
> By the way, amongst other things, *St. Nicholas is the patron saint of thieves, is he not?*


 
In the Catholic church, yes... don't know about Greek Orthodox.  And with that, I'll cap any further commentary, since it is only falling on deaf ears, anyway.


----------



## Tally (Aug 28, 2010)

People getting killed over religion? 

I think I might have read about something like this once.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 28, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Seems you never saw the show "Connections", I'd take it?  Here:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Connections_(TV_series)
> 
> ...


 
You comparing your Gordian knots of sociopolitical bullshittery to any show concerning science is an affront to science.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 28, 2010)

I like how Roose's new strategy is to "Leave while claiming we're ignoring all his brilliant points" when we prove him wrong and show that he lacks the reading comprehension skills of a 10 year old. 

There's no reason the Port Authority should be paying for that church in the first place, but they're still willing to give it 20-40 million dollars, FOR FREE. That's about the opposite of oppressing it and not wanting to let it be built like people are doing with the mosque.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 28, 2010)

Tycho said:


> You comparing your Gordian knots of sociopolitical bullshittery to any show concerning science is an affront to science.


 
That's your opinion, not fact.




Jashwa said:


> I like how Roose's new strategy is to "Leave while claiming we're ignoring all his brilliant points" *when we prove him wrong and show that he lacks the reading comprehension skills of a 10 year old*.
> 
> There's no reason the Port Authority should be paying for that church in the first place, but they're still willing to give it 20-40 million dollars, FOR FREE. That's about the opposite of oppressing it and not wanting to let it be built like people are doing with the mosque.


 
You haven't proven anything, Jashwa.  Oh, wait... you've proven you can't think outside the box.  Can't comprehend the simple parallels and contrasts connecting these two issues, both involving religious organizations, both involving public funding issues OF ONE KIND OR ANOTHER, both victims of "Ground Zero" politics, both areas of contention, even if the basis of contention is different.  Is your brain able to grasp and hold on to such simple concepts?  Are _you_ really over ten years old?  In grade school (7th grade), I was reading at a high school (12th grade) level of reading comprehension... what level was your reading comprehension, IN GRADE SCHOOL?

Yeah, when I was ten, I was reading at a the comprehension level of someone getting ready for college.  So, get out of that box you're stuck in, Jashwa... or, at the very least, change the kitty litter.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 29, 2010)

Ahh, the NO U. I was starting to miss that a little without Newf around as much.


----------



## Tufts (Sep 1, 2010)

its pretty sad how shit like this is actually going on. bunch of monkeys humans are. :\


----------



## Tycho (Sep 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's your opinion, not fact.


 
The two are indistinguishable, for the purposes of discussion about you and your bullshit-fu.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 1, 2010)

He was a New Yorker,they aren't the most peaceful of us all. 

Poor Taxi Driver. D:


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> That's your opinion, not fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you posted a paragraph of "lol how old are you" based on a throwaway insult
and completely ignored the second half that actually had a point

you're dumb and you're going to write a ten page dissertation about how you're not dumb and how i'm really the dumb one for calling you dumb in the first place, since you'll do anything to shift an argument away from facts and events to avoid being shown to be wrong


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ahh, the NO U. *I was starting to miss that a little without Newf around as much*.


 
Hmmm, now that you mention it, I wonder where he's got to...




Tycho said:


> The two are indistinguishable, for the purposes of discussion about you and your bullshit-fu.


 
I could say the same right back, but I won't.




Bobskunk said:


> you posted a paragraph of "lol how old are you" based on a throwaway insult
> *and completely ignored the second half that actually had a point*
> 
> you're dumb... and you're going to write a ten page dissertation about how you're not dumb and how i'm really the dumb one for calling you dumb in the first place, since you'll do anything to shift an argument away from facts and events to avoid being shown to be wrong


 
The second half didn't have a point, given I already mentioned comparision AND CONTRAST.  You do know what contrast is, don't you?

As for the underlined?  Don't need ten pages, just one word:  No.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2010)

roose has never made a point in his entire posting history

this whole thing is based on a complete false equivalence between community center on private land and a publicly subsidized church being assisted above and beyond what it would take to get it back to the way it was and is turning it down because they want even more - there's nothing stopping them from building and they both have the right to have their respective space

it's not valid just because you say it is and declare yourself the winner for "thinking out of the box"

you make your conclusion and run around looking for facts that prove your point and dismiss all others as irrelevant


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 2, 2010)

By preventing this â€˜mosqueâ€™ from being built, America is doing us a favor. Itâ€™s providing us with more recruits, donations, and popular support. Americaâ€™s enemies in Afghanistan are delighted by the vehement public opposition to the proposed â€˜Ground Zero mosque.â€™ The backlash against the project has drawn the heaviest e-mail response ever on jihadi Web sites. We are getting even more messages of support and solidarity on the mosque issue and questions about how to fight back against this outrage.

We talk about how America tortures with waterboarding, about the cruel confinement of Muslims in wire cages in Guantanamo, about the killing of innocent women and children in air attacks â€” and now America gives us another gift with its street protests to prevent a mosque from being built in New York. Showing reality always makes the best propaganda.​ 			â€“ Taliban operative Zabihullah Mujahid


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> Showing reality always makes the best propaganda.


 
This is my new favorite quote.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 2, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> roose has never made a point in his entire posting history
> 
> this whole thing *is based on a complete false equivalence* between community center on private land and a publicly subsidized church being assisted above and beyond what it would take to get it back to the way it was and is turning it down because they want even more - there's nothing stopping them from building and they both have the right to have their respective space
> 
> ...


 
You again fail to listen... COMPARISON and CONTRAST,  not equivalence.  I made my commentary, you bawww'ed and completely ignored everything I said.  In expressing my views, I don't have to win.  And I don't lose, either.  I just state my views, and you respond, just like Pavlov's dog.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 2, 2010)

is roose really trying the puppetmaster defense now

because I don't even believe brazen when he tries it


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> You again fail to listen... COMPARISON and CONTRAST,  not equivalence.  I made my commentary, you bawww'ed and completely ignored everything I said.  In expressing my views, I don't have to win.  And I don't lose, either.  I just state my views, and you respond, just like Pavlov's dog.


 
hmmmmmrrmmmyes
a mosque is being held up by the people and you plebs complain
but HOW ABOUT A CHURCH that WAS there hasn't even been BUILT there isn't that WRONG
oh don't mind me i'm just asking questions or are you AFRAID to peek out of that BOX you are thinking inside???


so please, tell me your reason to even mention the church, as every time i've seen it brought up in a discussion it's always been to bolster this narrative of "muslims are free to build VICTORY MOSQUE while we can't even REBUILD OUR LITTLE CHURCH"

_it's really transparent, roose_

p.s. apples and oranges both have properties that can be compared (shape, color) and contrasted (taste, skin) and belong to the same group of fruit.  park 51 has one set of circumstances, the greek orthodox church has another, and that's pretty easy to understand.  the problem comes when it's said that "they're both religious construction projects around GROUND ZERO yet it's the christian one that has problems going ahead!!!"


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 22, 2011)

Cool spambot, bro.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2011)

FUCKING NECROBOTS

2 horrible things in one horrible package


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2011)

I used *[Exorcism]*


----------

